

These 34 app makers got a letter from congress - dikbrouwer
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/03/22/businessinsiderthese-34-app-makers-.DTL

======
dikbrouwer
Fascinating, we (Tiny Review) are finding out about this through Google
Alerts, haven't received a letter yet.

